# Need freeware substitute for Stata



## Wiglaf (Jul 16, 2010)

To use Stata, I have to walk an hour and 15 mins to the bus stop and then go on a half hour bus ride to the University.  My student Minitab is long expired and I have no computer of my own.  I can use someone else's but I need to provide the software and can't afford the $179 for Stata/IC at this time.
Does anyone know of a substitute for small Stata (I don't _need_ IC) or at least something that can do regressions with heteroskedasticity robust errors, WLS, probit, and logit?  I know the local State University makes you take an SPSS course; would PSPP be a possible substitute?


----------



## snoopy369 (Jul 16, 2010)

R is probably the most popular free statistics program, I'd think.


----------

